# Developers Asked Best Horror Game Ever by Game Informer



## Krory (Sep 30, 2014)

Which makes me question just how many games some of these people played... but anyways...

Sauce

*Thomas Grip*
_Frictional Games_ (Penumbra, Amnesia)
Silent Hill
Silent Hill 2
Resident Evil
System Shock 2
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth

*Chris Ashton*
_Turtle Rock Studios_ (Left 4 Dead, Evolve)
System Shock 2
Resident Evil
The Walking Dead Season 1
Slender: The Eight Pages
Limbo

*Bruce Straley*
_Naughty Dog_ (Uncharted, The Last of Us)
Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly
Resident Evil 4
Dead Space 2
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Outlast

*Phil Robb*
_Turtle Rock Studios_
State of Decay
Left 4 Dead (ahahahahaha)
The Walking Dead Season 1
Resident Evil
Limbo

*Neil Druckmann*
_Naughty Dog_
Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly
Manhunt
Silent Hill 2
Resident Evil
Condemned: Criminal Origins

*Steve Papoutsis*
_Visceral Games_ (Dead Space)
Resident Evil
Doom
Dead Space (ahahahaha)
System Shock 2
The Walking Dead Season 1

*Ted Price*
_Insomniac Games_ (Ratchet & Clank, Resistance)
Resident Evil 4
Doom
Left 4 Dead
Dead Rising 3
Parasite Eve

*Drew Murray*
_Insomniac_
Resident Evil 4
Call of Cthulhu (pen-and-paper game)
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow (I'm worry, WHAT?)
Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly
Alan Wake

*Swery65*
_Access Games_ (Deadly Premonition, D4)
Splatterhouse (1988)
Nanashi no Game
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Alone in the Dark (1992)
Silent Hill

*Matt Gilgenbach*
_Infinitap Games_ (Neverending Nightmares)
Silent Hill 2
Silent Hill 3
Fatal Frame 2: Crimson Butterfly
Deadly Premonition
Fatal Frame
(I like the cut of this guy's jib)

*Gary Napper*
_Creative Assembly_ (Alien: Isolation)
Dead Space
Siren: Blood Curse
Dead Rising
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
Dead Island

*Garth DeAngelis
Firaxis Games* (XCOM: Enemy Unknown)
Silent Hill
Resident Evil
The Thing
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines

*Mike de Plater*
_Monolith Productions_ (Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor)
Silent Hill 2
Dead Space
Resident Evil 4
Limbo
Manhunt

*Steve Gaynor*
_The Fullbright company_ (BioShock 2, Gone Home {HAHAHAHAHAHA})
Resident Evil 4
Silent Hill 2
System Shock 2
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Fatal Frame

*Kevin Stephens*
_Monolith Productions_ (F.E.A.R., Condemned, Aliens vs. Predator 2)
System Shock 2
Left 4 Dead
Limbo
Doom
Dead Space

*Matt Allen*
_Monolith Productions_ (F.E.A.R., Condemned)
Silent Hill 2
System Shock 2
Dead Space
Fatal Frame
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiemn
(This guy is smart, too)

*Michiteru Okabe*
_Capcom_ (Resident Evil: Operation Racoon City, Resident Evil: Revelations 2)
Resident Evil
Siren
Dead Space
Fatal Frame
Silent Hill

*Yoshiaki Hirabayashi*
_Capcom_ (REmake, RE4, RE5, RE6)
Resident Evil
The Last of Us
Dead Space
Siren
Enemy Zero

*Richard Rouse III*
_Paranoid_ (The Suffering)
Silent Hill 2
State of Decay
The Walking Dead Season 1
The Lurking Horror
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth

*Akira Yamaoka*
_Composer_ Silent Hill, Shadows of the Damned
Silent Hill
Siren
Dead Space
Manhunt
Prototype

*Randy Dickford*
That asshole Borderlands guy
Doom
BioShock
Resident Evil 4
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
Splatterhouse (1988)

*Mikey Neumann*
_Gearbox Software_
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
Kim Kardashian: Hollywood (AHAHAHAH, YOU'RE SO FUCKING FUNNY, MR. FUNNY GUY OVER HERE)
Silent Hill 2
Left 4 Dead
Condemned: Criminal Origins

*Oskari H?kkinen*
_Remedy Games_ Alan Wake, Quantum Break
Silent Hill
Resident Evil
Dead Space
The Walking Dead Season 1
Limbo

*Suda51*
_Grasshopper_ (No More Heroes, Killer7, Shadows of the Damned)
Shadows of the Damned (It's Suda, of COURSE he voted for himself)
Fatal Frame
Siren
Silent Hill 2
The Evil Within (the game isn't even OUT yet...)

*Glen Schofield*
_Sledgehamer Games_ (Dead Space, Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare)
Silent Hill 2
Resident Evil 2 (oh, look, something else!)
Condemned: Criminal Origins
System Shock 2
Fatal Frame

*Dean Evans*
_Ubisoft_ (Far Cry 3: Blood Dragon)
Minecraft
Silent Hill 2
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
Resident Evil
Condemned: Criminal Origins

*Dan Pinchbeck*
_The Chinese Room_ (Dear Esther, Amnesia: A Machine For Pigs)
Silent Hill 2
Metro 2033
Penumbra: Black Plague
Resident Evil
Silent Hill: Shattered Memories (Man... you were doing SO well, too)

*Alex Tintor*
_Blue Isle Studios_ Slender: The Arrival
Resident Evil (Remake)
Silent Hill
F.E.A.R.
Amnesia: The Dark Descent
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl

*FACTS:*
Resident Evil was top-voted, with 12 votes. Silent Hill 2 and Dead Space tied in second with 9. Silent Hill had 8. Resident Evil 4 had 7.

Capcom had a total of 24 votes between the Resident Evil and Dead Rising franchises.

Game Informer didn't consider some of these games horror. Those are: Limbo, Doom, BioShock, and Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow

---

All those people that voted for themselves.  Reminds me of when Tomasz Gop was asked best RPG ever and he said _The Witcher 2_.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 30, 2014)

The guy who said Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow gets a pass because what topped his list was the Call of Cthulhu PnP game and that honestly is the best horror game on any of those lists.


----------



## Krory (Sep 30, 2014)

He also said the least-horror game on anyone's list is the best horror game.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 30, 2014)

Yes, I already said he did and I also said he gets a free pass for it.  I thought my post was pretty clear about that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

I skimmed through game informer when it said best horror game. Resident Evil got #1, which is silliness to me but what ever.

As for the list, shame on those guys for putting games they made on there. I also don't consider a lot of those games to be horror games, though I'm sure gameinformer was vague when they asked about what a horror game is.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 30, 2014)

Swery65 has some top tier taste, man. And Thomas Grip, that walk-a-thon friend has some awesome taste as well. Same goes for Matt Allen, who also did some awesome games.

Whoever said Last of Us needs to be shot.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 30, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Swery65 has some top tier taste, man. And Thomas Grip, that walk-a-thon friend has some awesome taste as well. Same goes for Matt Allen, who also did some awesome games.
> 
> Whoever said Last of Us needs to be shot.



I like the games they put, but System Shock 2 and Splatterhouse are only horror games in theme.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

Some surprisingly  not awful choices (and some hilariously bad ones by mediocre developers; who'da thunk?), but seems a pretty weird consensus to put Resident Evil, as good of a game as it is, over games like Silent Hill or Fatal Frame in horror games list, but whatever.


----------



## Simon (Oct 6, 2014)

Only 3 votes for Condemned: Criminal Origins? Damn.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

I mean, we had things like Left 4 Dead, The Walking Dead and Splatterhouse on there.


----------



## Linkofone (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm surprised that only one person said Outlast, and that nobody mentioned SCP Containment Breach (all the scary glitches).


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 6, 2014)

Doom isn't horror.....

Whats next, Mario isn't a platformer.....


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh, and

>Slender


----------



## Parallax (Oct 6, 2014)

big ups to those who voted for System Shock 2 at least


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 6, 2014)

Sad that 'I Have no Mouth and I Must Scream' didn't make it up there, though.


----------



## Krory (Oct 6, 2014)

Also have to consider the (somewhat unlikely) possibility that some didn't make it because that person didn't _play_ it.

It seems foreign to me but I guess it's possible some people that voted RE just never played SH.

But the people that voted RE4 as best have no fucking excuse.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 6, 2014)

krory said:


> Also have to consider the (somewhat unlikely) possibility that some didn't make it because that person didn't _play_ it.
> 
> It seems foreign to me but I guess it's possible some people that voted RE just never played SH.
> 
> But the people that voted RE4 as best have no fucking excuse.



MIMIMI isn't Security camera view anymore

Stop crying, it looks like those assholes from RPGCodex bitchin about any RPG game that isn't BG


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 7, 2014)

You guys realize that "horror" doesn't necessarily means survival horror, right?


----------



## Sesha (Oct 8, 2014)

Obviously the people who voted for RE4 felt that they voted for best "horror" game and not best horror game.

Anyway, the majority of the most important horror games are present, besides REmake and I Have No Mouth But I Must Scream, so I consider these lists an overall win for the horror genre.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 12, 2014)

Sesha said:


> Obviously the people who voted for RE4 felt that they voted for best "horror" game and not best horror game.
> 
> Anyway, the majority of the most important horror games are present, besides REmake and I Have No Mouth But I Must Scream, so I consider these lists an overall win for the horror genre.


That would depend on if the Resident Evil answers encompassed all versions. I have a hard time believing all those votes for it were just for the original and therefore no one voted for REmake, it is too well known for that especially with it now coming out on currect systems.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 13, 2014)

at least people realize that system shock 2 was pretty fucking spooky


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 20, 2014)

I am legit shook that Eternal Darkness didn't get more love.

It should be in everybody list. lol


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2014)

Prototype made someone's list? Can't envision being terrified of anything while tossing a tank at them.


----------



## teddy (Oct 22, 2014)

Props to both matts for dropping fatal frame in there and i like grip's list



Keollyn said:


> Prototype made someone's list? Can't envision being terrified of anything while tossing a tank at them.



they're terrified of themselves while performing the act


----------



## Keollyn (Oct 22, 2014)

You know, that makes perfect sense.


----------



## Kurou (Oct 22, 2014)

pregnancy test is the best horror game


----------



## GearsUp (Oct 24, 2014)

literally none of those games scared me

only clock tower was scary and that's cause I played the Japanese original. 

slender was fucking pathetic. got more scared from that spongebob Halloween episode


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 24, 2014)

GearsUp said:


> literally none of those games scared me



Aren't you the badass.

We don't actually judge horror games (Or movies or books) based at how much they scare you unless you're 12.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 24, 2014)

No mentioning of Clock Tower... that game was truly scary


----------



## Sparrow (Oct 27, 2014)

So much love for Resident Evil. Not surprising, but I actually think Resident Evil 2 is better. The original certainly has a special place in my heart as one of my first survival horror games, but RE2 all the way.


----------

